# Zoas Receding and Disappearing



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone can help me to find out what is happening to my zoas. All my other corals are doing really well in the tank; however, for the last couple of weeks, my zoas start receding and disappearing without any reason. They are closed tightly or half open for long times and there is some dark things on some of the zoas. My water parameter is good as all my other corals are doing fine. I already tried to dip the coral but doesn't seem helping at all. I included some pictures, could any expert tell me what is happening? Is there any pests on the zoas, I am not able to find anything. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Added any Sundial Snails lately?


----------



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Jmbret said:


> Added any Sundial Snails lately?


I did not add any snail or shrimp or crab lately. The zoas just receding and disappearing all of a sudden.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

They don't look too bad...
Whatever you do, don't do a freshwater dip.
How long have you had them? Sometimes it takes a few days for zoos to open up...
Do you have spaghetti worms? that can irritate them to no end.
And maybe check them at night to make sure you don't have a zoo eating nudi, which as far as I can tell are nocturnal. When I had a few in my tank, not only were the skirts receding, but some of them just stopped opening.
I also find this the case when I have an anemone on walkabout. If they are within inches of an anemone, mine just won't open up.
I'd make sure they are in an area with low flow, and a decent amount of light.
They don't appear to have any pox, but if they still don't up in a couple of days, maybe try dipping them in a furan 2 solution?

good luck!


----------



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

teemee said:


> They don't look too bad...
> Whatever you do, don't do a freshwater dip.
> How long have you had them? Sometimes it takes a few days for zoos to open up...
> Do you have spaghetti worms? that can irritate them to no end.
> ...


Thanks for your answer. I tried to look at it at night, but I was not able to find anything on the zoas. Which dip solution is the best for this situation? Any recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

soedmond said:


> Thanks for your answer. I tried to look at it at night, but I was not able to find anything on the zoas. Which dip solution is the best for this situation? Any recommendation? Thanks.


furan 2.
good luck!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would check with at flast light when the lights are off few times, stare at then to make sure nothing is eating them.
As well check the possible pest list and maybe u reconize one...
I heard of vitamin c can help if your zoas are just melting.
U try everything till your zoas are safe and doing fine


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been using Vit c for a couple of months now. (Buffered sodium ascorbate from iHerb ONLY, as per the long ongoing Reef Central thread) and have been thrilled with the results. My zoas still don't spread as fast as I'd like, but they look strong and healthy and their colors are insane. Several colonies that were on the verge of extinction are coming back. As an added benefit, it helps the skimmer make the water so clear that everything looks like it's floating...



explor3r said:


> I would check with at flast light when the lights are off few times, stare at then to make sure nothing is eating them.
> As well check the possible pest list and maybe u reconize one...
> I heard of vitamin c can help if your zoas are just melting.
> U try everything till your zoas are safe and doing fine


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

carmenh said:


> I've been using Vit c for a couple of months now. (Buffered sodium ascorbate from iHerb ONLY, as per the long ongoing Reef Central thread) and have been thrilled with the results. My zoas still don't spread as fast as I'd like, but they look strong and healthy and their colors are insane. Several colonies that were on the verge of extinction are coming back. As an added benefit, it helps the skimmer make the water so clear that everything looks like it's floating...


Hi Carmen,
Can you get this here, and if so, where... I've heard about vit. c, but you've convinced me to give it a shot


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You won't regret it!

I've never looked into it up here, either availability or what the shipping would be...I ordered it to my mom's in the states...but it looks quite reasonable...

This is what you want:

http://www.iherb.com/NutriBiotic-Sodium-Ascorbate-Crystalline-Powder-16-oz-454-g/10178?at=0

And here's a dosing calculator:

http://www.reefsome.com/articles/Vitamin-C-Dosing

I started slow and now have leveled off at about 1/2 tsp twice a day in my 90's. Luckily, it's not something that wreaks havoc if you miss a dose here and there 



teemee said:


> Hi Carmen,
> Can you get this here, and if so, where... I've heard about vit. c, but you've convinced me to give it a shot


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

2 things:

1) Beware the amphipods... do you have a large population of amphipods? They're sometimes known to start eating zoas.

2) When you took the zoa colony out of the water did it sell like rotten eggs? If it did you should frag the rotten part from the colony and chuck it. Dip the remaining good part and hope for the best.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Carmen - sorry for hijacking - just ordered a bottle.
Looking forward to sharing your good results


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, looking forward to it. And I don't *think* we hijacked, since it could be helpful for the OP, too  But if we did, sorry 

edit: BTW, I'd be curious to know what the final total is when you get it...maybe I don't have to order so much to Mom's!



teemee said:


> Thanks Carmen - sorry for hijacking - just ordered a bottle.
> Looking forward to sharing your good results


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

My only zoa's melted after i placed them too close to the MH light.

After putting them at the bottom of the tank they slowly withered away over the course of a few weeks


----------



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Cypher said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) Beware the amphipods... do you have a large population of amphipods? They're sometimes known to start eating zoas.
> 
> 2) When you took the zoa colony out of the water did it sell like rotten eggs? If it did you should frag the rotten part from the colony and chuck it. Dip the remaining good part and hope for the best.


I do see some little bugs crawling around at night on the zoas. Any suggestion how to get rid of them? Let me know. Thanks.

I will also tried the vitamin C solution to see if it helps. Thanks a lot of for the help.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

soedmond said:


> I do see some little bugs crawling around at night on the zoas. Any suggestion how to get rid of them? Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> Something that eats then LOL
> my dragonets and dragonfaced pipefish eat at feeding time, but are always looking for pods...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Carmen - I totally owe you a zoo frag or two!
I ordered the vit. C, have only been dosing a couple of days, and it seems like new polyps on some of my zoos are just popping out of absolute nowhere!

On the amphipod note- i'd only ever seen them in my fuge until yesterday.
One was sitting, scratching his legs for what seemed to be forever, ogling my dalmation pe's. i just had to stay and watch, as I was sure he was going to start chomping down. Until he let out his leg a little too much, and one of my baby dendros just grabbed him. Justice, I say LOL
All's good on the reef at my house!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's awesome!!! I love this stuff! 
May I ask how much you ended up paying for shipping/duty/tax?



teemee said:


> Carmen - I totally owe you a zoo frag or two!
> I ordered the vit. C, have only been dosing a couple of days, and it seems like new polyps on some of my zoos are just popping out of absolute nowhere!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

i am intreaged with this vit c. I second the question and requst PM with the wheres hows and whys.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> i am intreaged with this vit c. I second the question and requst PM with the wheres hows and whys.


+1 ...thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys - it was $25.79 USD for 454g, including shipping. No duty.
And I can email out $5 off coupons - on the proviso that when I need one, someone emails one back to me! 
I've probably only been using 1/4 tsp for less than a week, and already see results - and I don't think its just because I want to see them. My Valentine's Day Massacres were 2 polyps, and now it looks like 4 babies are budding, and my captain america's just popped out a baby, with 3 more on the way.
go figure. Either its the vitamin C, or Santa's come early


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if you're interested, you don't need a pm , just go through the thread.
Carmen posted a link to the site - and I just clicked on it! 
You can, too


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, M. I'll do some more reading later on this evening...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

